# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2014



## Dan (1 Jul 2014 às 09:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do* Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera*.


----------



## james (1 Jul 2014 às 10:11)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui o ceu esta muito nublado .

Choveu bem durante a noite , agora esta tempo de aguaceiros .


----------



## Paula (1 Jul 2014 às 12:04)

Boas!

O mês de Julho entrou fresquinho 
Choveu durante a noite e agora pela manhã caíram umas pingas.

Sigo com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Paelagius (1 Jul 2014 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,

Parece estar ainda para chover...


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2014 às 15:56)

Por aqui começou a chover agora!


----------



## james (1 Jul 2014 às 16:12)

Boas ,

Por aqui cai um aguaceiro moderado .


----------



## james (1 Jul 2014 às 17:42)

Chove novamente .


----------



## james (1 Jul 2014 às 18:26)

Aguaceiro forte , ate ja apanhei uma molha !


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2014 às 19:14)

Boas, Fotos tiradas a pouco .
Para Sul:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Para SO:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Para Oeste:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sigo com 17.5ºC / hr:73% 
Vento de O / 5,1mm acumulados


----------



## Paula (1 Jul 2014 às 19:24)

Boas tardes.

O dia foi bem fresco. Até que sabia bem um casaco 
Temperatua atual nos 18.9ºC e céu algo ameaçador


----------



## Paula (1 Jul 2014 às 19:42)

Céu bem escuro.
Chove bem


----------



## martinus (1 Jul 2014 às 19:53)

Está um tempo de início de Outubro. Gostava que aguentasse assim até ao meu aniversário, já na segunda metade deste mês. E não parece impossível...

"a chuva voltou,
e o silêncio de outrora,
é agora um cantar
que me embala a memória"

(2014-07-01)


----------



## Snifa (1 Jul 2014 às 20:21)

Boas, 

Julho começa com chuva, acumulados *5.8 mm* até ao momento 

tempo fresco e com aguaceiros. 

16.3 ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2014 às 20:24)

Por aqui chove bem agora !


----------



## Paelagius (1 Jul 2014 às 21:18)

Boa noite,

Parece-me aproximar-se aí uma chuvada ao largo...


----------



## james (1 Jul 2014 às 21:34)

Boa noite , 

Nuvem muito carregada em aproximacao , vem ai mais uma chuvada .

Estou com falhas de luz em minha casa , nao sei se ha atividade eletrica algures .


----------



## james (1 Jul 2014 às 23:43)

Chove bem por ca !


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2014 às 23:52)

Chove bastante forte agora !


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jul 2014 às 00:11)

Boa noite.

Por cá os aguaceiros da madrugada e da manhã (início) renderam *5,1 mm de acumulado*.
Agora pela noite regressou a chuva, sob a forma de aguaceiros, ainda que fracos.
O vento tem soprado fraco.
Pelas 12.30h aparentemente tivemos trovoada por perto, mas não sei precisar onde - estava a almoçar e o meu pai e o meu irmão disseram que lhes parecia ter ouvido a trovejar (assim como me pareceu a mim).

*Tatual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 85%​*
*P.S.: a todos os que aqui colocam imagens, pedia que diminuissem o tamanho delas. As imagens tornam-se extremamente pesadas para a visualização (em PC`s lentos demoram a abrir) e obrigam a um elevado consumo de tráfego se forem vistas em "Tablets" e "smartphones" (que muitas vezes utilizam internet móvel com "plafonds" diminutos)*.
Continuação de boa semana.


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jul 2014 às 00:17)

Boa noite,

As nuvens estão a deslocar-se para SE.

Por aqui, céu limpo. Está uma noite com uma temperatura, diria eu, agradável. Sigo com Text=19.0ºC e Patm=1018 mB.


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jul 2014 às 02:29)

Chuva forte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 02:45)

Chuva muito forte


----------



## james (2 Jul 2014 às 10:16)

Bom dia ,

Dia com ceu muito nublado , cairam alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a noite .

Tatual : 17 ° C


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Jul 2014 às 10:40)

O Verão este ano realmente não quer aparecer... Hoje mais um dia fresco, pelo menos podemos ter animação já há células no Nordeste 
Pode ser que para a semana o Verão venha em força.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jul 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia.

O céu encontra-se muito nublado (6-7 octas) e o vento sopra fraco variável entre NNE e ONO.
De madrugada tivemos alguma chuva, fraca, com um acumulado de 1,0 mm.

*Tatual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 74%​*


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Jul 2014 às 11:48)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui.


----------



## james (2 Jul 2014 às 13:03)

Meteofan disse:


> O Verão este ano realmente não quer aparecer... Hoje mais um dia fresco, pelo menos podemos ter animação já há células no Nordeste
> Pode ser que para a semana o Verão venha em força.





O verao ja apareceu a algum tempo .

Este tempo que tem estado e normal no verao ca no Litoral Norte , tal como e tambem normal se para a semana vier tempo quente com uma corrente de Leste .


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Jul 2014 às 14:33)

Boas Tardes!!!!

Neste momento trovoada a Este do Porto.

Segundo o Sat24, mostra descargas eléctricas e a célula está a dirigir-se para junto da faixa litoral.

Alguém confirma?


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Jul 2014 às 14:36)

Sim confirmo, aqui está a trovejar, e chove fraco.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2014 às 14:38)

Já ronca, muito escuro para Leste e NE


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 14:45)

Por aqui já pinga!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Jul 2014 às 14:49)

Boas!
Por aqui o dia segue abafado e escuro! 
Tatual:*21.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*72%*


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 15:00)




----------



## LuisFilipe (2 Jul 2014 às 15:00)

Em Coimbra esta um belo cenario, chuva e trovoada com força


----------



## Paula (2 Jul 2014 às 15:06)

Boas. Por aqui céu com muitas nuvens e temperatura bem mais agradável que ontem.
Nada de chuva ou trovoada.

Sigo com 23.1ºC.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2014 às 15:17)

Chove forte e com gotas grossas! 

Rain rate *56 mm/h* 

Grande chuvada


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jul 2014 às 15:17)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiro por aqui neste momento.

EDIT (15:31): Ainda persiste. Trata-se mesmo de chuva, como o Snifa afirmou. Chamo a isto english summer rain...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 15:31)

Muito escuro a vir de norte !


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2014 às 15:32)

Chove imenso com gotas enormes! 

até faz "fumo"


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2014 às 15:35)

Brutal *136 mm/h* de rain rate e não para!

É a  chuva dos trópicos..


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 15:36)

No isep : Intensidade da Chuva Máx.	 149.35 mm/h!!


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2014 às 15:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> No isep : Intensidade da Chuva Máx.	 149.35 mm/h!!



*140 mm/h * agora por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 15:39)

Snifa disse:


> *140 mm/h * agora por aqui



Por aqui ainda não chove! vamos ver se passa aqui...


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jul 2014 às 15:40)

E ainda não cessou...


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jul 2014 às 15:43)

Incus a evoluir?


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2014 às 15:47)

Paelagius disse:


> Isto vai evoluir?



as nuvens estão super lentas a deslocar-se, não para de chover intensamente, e já vão *14.4 mm* acumulados num curto espaço de tempo, *15.24 mm* no ISEP 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jul 2014 às 15:53)

Snifa disse:


> as nuvens estão super lentas a deslocar-se



De qualquer das maneiras, deixei a fazer um time-lapse, com intervalo de 2s, para ver até que ponto evolui esta incus.


----------



## CptRena (2 Jul 2014 às 15:54)

Vão-se ouvindo roncos por aqui. E o rádio constantemente a detectar os PEM gerados pelas DEA. Penso que será da trovoada que está ali sobre a zona de Anadia. Está brutal no radar.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2014 às 15:57)

CptRena disse:


> Vão-se ouvindo roncos por aqui. E o rádio constantemente a detectar os PEM gerados pelas DEA. Penso que será da trovoada que está ali sobre a zona de Anadia. Está brutal no radar.



Vista daqui essa célula parece ser intensa, tem um overshooting top bem visível 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overshooting_top


----------



## CptRena (2 Jul 2014 às 16:06)

Snifa disse:


> Vista daqui essa célula parece ser intensa, tem um overshooting top bem visível
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overshooting_top



Pois, de longe deve-se ver bem o bicho que é. Aqui estamos debaixo de nuvens dos restos que vieram de NE e então não se vê grande coisa, por enquanto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 16:20)

Célula a Norte do porto :


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jul 2014 às 16:21)

Snifa disse:


> Vista daqui essa célula parece ser intensa, tem um overshooting top bem visível
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overshooting_top



Snifa, referes-te a isto?


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2014 às 16:27)

Paelagius disse:


> Snifa, referes-te a isto?



Sim é essa célula, mas agora já não tem o overshooting top tão proeminente.. há pouco destacava-se bem por cima do centro da bigorna que estava  mais lisa..


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 16:32)

Acho que tenho aqui foto da célula que estão a falar ,com overshooting visível...?!


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jul 2014 às 16:50)

Snifa disse:


> Vista daqui essa célula parece ser intensa, tem um overshooting top bem visível
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overshooting_top



Realizei este time-lapse na expectativa do que poderia resultar do desenvolvimento da incus. Foi na margem esquerda onde, mais tarde, tirei uma fotografia a questionar se seria uma overshooting top.

Ainda foi registado durante parte da chuvada que por aqui passou. O vídeo está disponível também em 1080p.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 20:02)

Célula a SSE:


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Jul 2014 às 20:54)

Neste momento!


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jul 2014 às 21:20)

Neste momento


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2014 às 21:22)

Bonito céu para Leste, foto que fiz há momentos de minha casa:






Agora já está tudo bem mais dissipado, algumas nuvens escuras aqui por cima, a precipitação total do do dia está nos *14.6 mm* de referir que este acumulado ocorreu em apenas alguns minutos de chuva torrencial esta tarde 

20.1 ºc actuais


----------



## supercell (2 Jul 2014 às 21:51)

Por agora tudo calmo, após uma tarde ameaçadora, dois roncos distantes e alguma chuvita acabando por se dissipar tudo...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2014 às 22:00)

Por aqui está tudo calmo ! Corre um ventinho de Este


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jul 2014 às 22:04)

Boas,

por Braga, um dos mais belos fins de tarde que alguma vez presenciei na vida. 

Algumas nuvens resultantes de alguma concvecção fraca, apareceram mesmo à hora do pôr do sol, apresentando uns tons laranjas espectaculares:


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Jul 2014 às 15:32)

Boas!
Hoje o dia segue quentinho, mas as nuvens já apareceram para tapar o sol!
Tatual:*25.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*56%*


----------



## PauloSR (3 Jul 2014 às 19:12)

Ja se ouve a trovoada lá bem ao longe! Vamos la ver se se aproxima mais um pouco...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jul 2014 às 19:31)

Belas bigornas se vêem daqui a E/NE, e não estão muito longe. Vamos lá ver se chega cá qualquer coisa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jul 2014 às 19:55)

Bigornas cada vez mais perto, céu a ficar escuro a leste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jul 2014 às 20:16)

Roncos bem audíveis neste momento.


----------



## filipeoliveira (3 Jul 2014 às 20:21)

Por aqui grande chuvada acompanhada por trovoada. Esta a meter respeito.


----------



## james (3 Jul 2014 às 21:53)

Boa noite ,

Apos o dia inteiro a avistar cumulus nimbus ao longe , o ceu comeca a ficar tambem aqui nunlado a partir de NE .


----------



## meteoamador (3 Jul 2014 às 22:34)

Boas 
Pequena célula que passou á instantes:











Foi uma bela bomba


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jul 2014 às 19:47)

Não dou em nada com este tempo...


----------



## james (5 Jul 2014 às 12:40)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui , ceu muito nublado .

Periodos de chuva fraca .

Vento moderado .


----------



## james (5 Jul 2014 às 15:59)

Chove bem por ca !

Tatual : 19 ° C


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2014 às 17:04)

Boa tarde,

Deixo também aqui umas fotos das nuvens que o membro Ruipedroo colocou.















E aqui algumas da cumulonimbus que se estava a aproximar na quinta-feira, dia 3.
Podem ver estas fotos e mais algumas fotos do dia 3 com maior tamanho aqui : http://imgur.com/a/jpAhK


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Jul 2014 às 17:21)

james disse:


> Chove bem por ca !
> 
> Tatual : 19 ° C



Boa tarde Caro james,

Por estas bandas ainda não choveu, estamos a espera dela. 

Vamos levar com esta nebulosidade até amanhã (DOM 06 JUL) para depois termos a partir de 2ªFeira dias soalheiros com temperaturas mais apropriadas para a época do ano.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos os colegas do fórum.

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2014 às 17:29)

Já chove pelo Porto


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2014 às 22:29)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jul 2014 às 22:36)

Por aqui também chove bem !


----------



## james (6 Jul 2014 às 01:14)

Boa noite ,

Noite de chuva . 

Vento moderado .


----------



## james (6 Jul 2014 às 01:36)

Muita chuva e muito vento tambem ! 

Autentica noite de inverno em pleno verao !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jul 2014 às 02:51)

Chuva milagrosa 
Chove moderado, vento fraco S/SE


----------



## Stinger (6 Jul 2014 às 03:02)

Chuva miudinha como se costuma dizer a normal por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2014 às 03:23)

Por aqui tbm chove.. rajadas de vento a 30km/h


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jul 2014 às 03:28)

Que grande diluvio


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jul 2014 às 03:36)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Que grande diluvio



De facto por aqui o vento subiu e começou a chover um bocadinho mais mas ainda nada em demasia...


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2014 às 03:53)

Por cá chuva fraca e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jul 2014 às 05:48)

A chuva tem vindo a intensificar-se ao longo da noite.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jul 2014 às 06:31)

Começou a chover a sério pelas 2 da manhã e nunca mais parou.

A partir das 4 intensificou-se e alternou entre moderada a fraca. Abençoada regadela antes da entrada de um bloqueio que nos dará provavelmente a primeira fase prolongada de calor!

Aproveitemos bem pois a partir daí vai ser secura e incêndios!


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2014 às 07:21)

Temporal por aqui


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2014 às 09:39)

Bom dia, 

noite de autêntico Outono, chuva contínua, persistente e por vezes forte.

*23 mm* acumulados até ao momento com um rain rate máximo de *51.4 mm/h*.

17.0 ºc actuais.

Agora  chove fraco ( morrinha )

No ISEP também se ultrapassaram os 20 mm, acumulou 20.57 mm até ao momento, o rain rate máximo foi mais baixo que o meu com 43.18 mm/h às  07:17 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Vídeo que fiz pelas hoje 7:15 da manhã ( 720 p ):

[ame="http://youtu.be/Im-DiyVYYFo"]http://youtu.be/Im-DiyVYYFo[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2014 às 10:40)

Que grande carga de água que caiu no Gerês!

*31,9mm* em Cabril das 5h às 6h UTC!

*70mm* nas últimas 24h!


Já em Julho de 2009, uma imensa carga de água caiu no Gerês. Na altura foram 100mm.
Há que "alimentar" as cascatas.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jul 2014 às 11:14)

Este evento foi especialmente sensível à altitude.

Ainda há pouco desci do Sameiro e chovia moderadamente e cá em baixo, à voltados 150m era apenas uma chuva miúda molha tolos.

Imagino então nas serras altas que o efeito orográfico tivesse sido marcante.

Aqui na funda dos vales, 20mm acumulados agora que parece ter parado a chuva. Passaremos a pequenos regimes de aguaceiros durante a tarde.

E depois... vem a secura do estio!


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2014 às 14:05)

O céu já apresenta boas abertas e um bonito azul profundo:

foto que fiz há momentos, ando a testar os 17 mm na Canon Eos 6d, daí a perspectiva exagerada 








Sigo com 19.1 ºc , temperatura agradável.

O acumulado está nos *23.2 mm*


----------



## 1337 (6 Jul 2014 às 14:19)

Muita chuva durante a madrugada, por vezes forte

Gráfico de precipitação para aqui

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...sSuperficie.14.00.00615.precacu.hh.reg.PT.png


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2014 às 19:42)

Bom fim de tarde.

Este evento foi mais uma prova de que a meteorologia pode ser interessante, "provocadora" (agitadora até...), imprevisível.
Por aqui o acumulado foi de *27,8 mm* no dia de *hoje* a que se junta *mais 1,0 mm ontem*.
Para um dia de julho, é muito bom, chuva estratiforme.
Como habitual, também, a zona da Peneda-Gerês a apresentar excelentes acumulados em poucas horas.
Para quem se queixava de termos um verão "raquítico", eis que o mesmo verão nos traz água em abundância a este litoral norte. Porque no verão não há só calor e seca, há também a "magia" do litoral norte para nós amantes da meteorologia.
Relembro que mesmo mais para a frente são possíveis episódios destes - o exemplo é o que referiu o André num episódio de julho de 2009, entre os dias 22 e 23. Bem mais dentro do verão...

Neste momento as abertas deixam o sol brilhar timidamente (o sol já anda baixo), o céu vai ficando pouco nublado, mas ainda com nebulosidade alta presente e do tipo médio já um pouco ao longe.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de O.

*Tatual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 71%​*
A todos uma excelente semana de veraneio e bom resto de domingo.


----------



## Paula (6 Jul 2014 às 19:57)

Boas 

O dia aqui esteve meio cinzento, mas neste momento o céu encontra-se apenas com algumas nuvens.
Amanhã rumo a Apúlia, Esposende, para 10 dias de trabalho. O S.Pedro vai ser meu amigo mas veremos se não vou levar com muita nortada 

Por agora levo 19.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## james (8 Jul 2014 às 08:54)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui , ceu muito nublado .

Periodos de chuva fraca .

Tmin : 12 ° C

Tatual : 16 ° C


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2014 às 09:40)

Bom dia, 

chuva fraca por aqui 

15.5 ºc actuais


----------



## supercell (8 Jul 2014 às 17:08)

Bom dia, é de salientar a neblosidade existente da parte da manhã no litoral, quase pensei que fosse chover como aconteceu mais a Norte no Porto.

É de realçar também a presistência da Nortada com rajadas moderadas...

E 22ºC dentro de casa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jul 2014 às 12:39)

Boa tarde,
Dados atuais:
- Leixões : 18,8ºC e hr 67% vento NNO
- Isep : 25,2ºC e hr 47% vento ENE
- Canelas : 24,4ºC e Hr 45 vento NE

Estou junto estacao litoral da aguda por aqui o vento estava de E/NE mas rodou para NO ! Está uma nortada daquelas...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jul 2014 às 15:47)

Muita nortada em Espinho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jul 2014 às 17:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muita nortada em Espinho.



É pena os teus dados não estarem a ser enviados para o wunderground , nem saber os dados daqui na estação litoral da aguda para verificar a velocidade do vento . Por aqui a partir das 12h levantou uma nortada bastante forte!


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jul 2014 às 19:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> É pena os teus dados não estarem a ser enviados para o wunderground , nem saber os dados daqui na estação litoral da aguda para verificar a velocidade do vento . Por aqui a partir das 12h levantou uma nortada bastante forte!



Eu sei que é uma pena os dados não estarem a ser enviados para o wunderground, mas nos últimos 5 meses construíram em frente( lado Norte) e de lado(lado Noroeste e Oeste) um prédio de 4 andares o que faz com que os dados da direção do vento e velocidade do vento não sejam reais e por isso a estação meteorológica não tem estado online.
Espero que a casa esteja concluída daqui a 1 mês para eu poder falar com o proprietário do prédio a ver se o convenço a colocar lá a minha estação meteorológica. Eu já falei com o proprietário do prédio antes e ele disse-me que sim, agora espero que futuramente ele não mude de ideias.
Se a estação for para o terraço do prédio, neste caso o telhado ficará a 12 metros do solo e a uma altitude de 28 metros. Mais tarde espero instalar uma webcam HD com vista para o mar.

Deixo aqui o meu tópico onde estão as fotografias do prédio que construíram.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/em-davis-vantage-vue-em-espinho-6591.html


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Jul 2014 às 14:52)

Temperatura agradável mas a nortada não dá descanso. Não dá para meter aí um muro e deixar o forno aquecer?


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2014 às 19:09)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui dia quente com máxima de *29.0 ºc* ( mínima de *17.7ºc* )

Neste momento 27.3 ºc com vento já de NW em geral fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jul 2014 às 21:38)

Por aqui a noite segue quente com 26.6ºC e Hr39%
Vento fraco de NNE


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jul 2014 às 14:19)

Bastante quente por aqui sigo com 30.3ºC e Hr30%
Vento de ENE fraco 
Tive uma mínima tropical 20.4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2014 às 14:46)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia de sol e de calor. Agora sim, agora temos verão...
Nas imagens de satélite não há nebulosidade sobre Portugal continental.
O vento vai soprando fraco, por vezes moderado de NNE (neste exacto momento de N).
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *28,7ºC*.

*Tatual: 28,2ºC
Hr: 37%​*


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jul 2014 às 15:25)

Por aqui o vento a pouco rodou, fazendo descer a temperatura...
deixo os gráficos das variáveis:


----------



## Névoa (11 Jul 2014 às 15:46)

Bem mais suportável o dia de hoje, por enquanto a máxima é de 28C contra os 30.3C de ontem, segundo dados do isep. Mais significativo que esta diferença de pouco mais de 2C será o valor actual de 25.4C, e se esta descida perdurar até o final do dia, então teremos também um dia com menos horas de calor intenso que ontem. Já agora, nada disso é visível na previsão do ipma, que tem falhado nos valores de máxima e mesmo de mínima, não deixando antever algumas situações com mais clareza.


----------



## supercell (13 Jul 2014 às 18:45)

Demanhã quando saí de casa de bicicleta por volta das 7:30h até bati o dente... Era um frio e um nevoeiro... Por volta das 9:15h o tempo começou a abrir e o sol começou a fazer-se sentir com grande intensidade...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Jul 2014 às 02:02)

Boa noite,

Neblina sobre a foz do Rio Douro e nevoeiro sobre o mar.

EDIT (02:38): Nevoeiro sobre o Rio. Entretanto, tornou-se mais denso.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2014 às 16:53)

Boa tarde.

Continua o calor por cá. Mais do que ontem...
Hoje a *Tmáx* é de 29,4ºC e ontem foi de 28,2ºC.
O vento sopra fraco, por vezes moderado de O.
O céu encontra-se limpo mas há uma neblina sempre presente desde a manhã.

*Tatual: 29,1ºC
Hr: 50%​*
Boa semana de verão para todos


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2014 às 01:24)

Boa noite 
Aqui em Miramar (VNGaia) , sigo com 16,1ºC
HR:93% vento fraco de S/SSE


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2014 às 06:45)

Bom dia,

Tal como ontem, o Porto ocidental encontra-se coberto de nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2014 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 

nevoeiro fechado por aqui também, sigo com 14.8 ºc actuais.

Está fresco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2014 às 13:06)

Boa tarde 
Sigo com 17.7ºC e hr 89% 
Vento de ONO.
Durante a noite e inicio da manhã tive vento de S/SSW, o que não é muito habitual...


----------



## james (15 Jul 2014 às 17:29)

Boas ,

Por aqui sigo com 24 ° C , vento moderado de no .

Avisto alguns cumulus nimbus nas serranias a ne .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2014 às 19:06)

james disse:


> Avisto alguns cumulus nimbus nas serranias a ne .



Sure?


----------



## james (15 Jul 2014 às 19:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sure?





Sim , tenho a certeza , avistei alguns cumulus nimbus dispersos  , mas nao contava ve - los hoje .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2014 às 19:25)

james disse:


> Sim , tenho a certeza , avistei alguns cumulus nimbus dispersos  , mas nao contava ve - los hoje .









Só se forem aqueles farrapos no distrito de Bragança, mas duvido que tenham chegado a CB's... Quanto muito cúmulos congestus, mas isto sou eu a dizer, a visualização directa é sempre mais esclarecedora.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jul 2014 às 04:06)

Está uma nevoeirada lá fora.
Com uma ligeira brisa de Sul e 15,6°C na varanda.

A EMA de Aveiro no registo das 03:00 tinha 16,6°C @ 92% HR e Vento de Sul @ 3,6 km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jul 2014 às 05:51)

Muito nevoeiro por estas bandas também...actuais *15,3ºc* e *94%* de humidade relativa!

Bom dia a todos


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2014 às 08:08)

Bom dia, 

boa frescura matinal, mínima de *14.6ºc*, neste momento 15.5 ºc com  nevoeiro denso em algumas zonas da Cidade.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2014 às 09:30)

Grande nevoeirada a invadir a Cidade neste momento.

Está fresquinho e cheira a mar.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2014 às 11:36)

Encobriu completamente, nevoeiro cerrado, sensação térmica algo "fria"..

Aqui na zona da Boavista, não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz..

devem estar uns 16 graus no máximo.


----------



## james (16 Jul 2014 às 14:46)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui , ceu pouco nublado , com alguma neblina ainda .

Vento moderado de NO .

Tatual : 21 °  C

Tmin . 13 ° C


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jul 2014 às 17:06)

Sigo com Nevoeiro e *18,8ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2014 às 17:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Sigo com Nevoeiro e *18,8ºC*.



coitados de vocês aí no litoral norte devem ser raros os dias em que a temperatura ultrapassa os 25 graus no verão


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jul 2014 às 18:02)

homem do mar disse:


> coitados de vocês aí no litoral norte devem ser raros os dias em que a temperatura ultrapassa os 25 graus no verão



Tens toda a razão. Aqui em Espinho (Litoral Norte) são raros os dias que ultrapassa os 25ºC, até ao momento só houveram 4 dias que ultrapassaram os 25ºC. Se eu percorrer 3 a 4 km para o interior, neste caso para a zona florestal onde fica a auto-estrada A29 a temperatura sobe 3ºC a 5ºC.

Neste momento sigo com *18,3ºC*


----------



## CptRena (16 Jul 2014 às 18:14)

Continua o nevoeiro por aqui também, e em grande parte da costa continental portuguesa.

T=17,5°C (na varanda)


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2014 às 18:16)

Boas 
Em Francelos, sigo com 17,4ºC   HR91%  Vento fraco de OSO
Maxima de 20.4ºC
Minima de 14.4ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jul 2014 às 19:26)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima: **21,0ºC* ás 15:57h

*Temperatura Mínima:* *14,8ºC* ás 3:11h

Neste momento estão *17,5ºC*


----------



## supercell (16 Jul 2014 às 20:53)

Muito, mas muito nevoeiro e bastante frio, talvez uns 17ºC...


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2014 às 21:29)

Boas,

Dia fantástico hoje com nevoeiro durante todo o dia!  A partir das 19h00 ainda brilhou o sol mas durou pouco. Agora já de novo tudo coberto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2014 às 22:37)

Boa noite 
Atuais 15,1ºC e HR 98% 
vento 6km/h de SW
Nevoeiro cerrado!!


----------



## manchester (16 Jul 2014 às 22:46)

Trabalho em Matosinhos bem perto da praia e hoje praticamente não houve sol...mas se se andasse +/- 500 metros para cima, aí estava um sol fantástico...quando saí do trabalho fui dar 1 volta pelo Parque da Cidade por volta das 18:45 e quando vim embora eram 20:45 estava nevoeiro e a temperatura que marcava no carro era de 15ºC quando cheguei a casa em Ermesinde estavam 23ºC


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2014 às 22:54)

Boas, 

a máxima ainda subiu aos *24.6ºc*. 

Neste momento sigo com 16.4ºc e o nevoeiro está em aproximação a esta zona.

Duas fotos que fiz esta tarde:

Nevoeiro entrando no estuário do Douro, junto à Ponte da Arrábida:








Ao começo da noite já na zona da Ribeira olhando para Oeste:


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2014 às 01:12)

Hoje o nevoeiro aqui por Canelas/VNGaia está bem mais cerrado que ontem..
Nota-se pelas fotos que tirei.
-Ontem:





-Hoje:


----------



## Stinger (17 Jul 2014 às 05:00)

Por aqui chegou o nevoeiro cerrado por volta das 2 da madrugada e neste momento chuva super fraca , quase que parece estatica no ar 

Mas o chao já está molhado


----------



## james (17 Jul 2014 às 07:53)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui , ceu muito nublado .

Periodos de chuva fraca .

Tatual : 14 ° C


----------



## Bracaro (17 Jul 2014 às 09:24)

Aqui em Braga também já choveu esta manhã. Está um dia de Verão como eu gosto: fresco e nublado.


----------



## james (17 Jul 2014 às 10:33)

Continua a chover por ca .

Tatual : 17 ° C


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2014 às 13:11)

Quase que acumulava 1 mm, até ao momento registei *0,6 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jul 2014 às 13:24)

Se está fresco e nublado não é dia de Verão


----------



## james (17 Jul 2014 às 13:36)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Se está fresco e nublado não é dia de Verão






So se for no Alentejo . . .

Por ca , os dias nublados sao frequentes , nesmo no verao .


----------



## alentejano (17 Jul 2014 às 15:38)

james disse:


> So se for no Alentejo . . .
> 
> Por ca , os dias nublados sao frequentes , nesmo no verao .


Por isso o Verão é no Alentejo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## james (17 Jul 2014 às 15:43)

alentejano disse:


> james disse:
> 
> 
> > So se for no Alentejo . . .
> ...






Ja passei ai ferias algumas vezes .


----------



## rozzo (17 Jul 2014 às 15:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Se está fresco e nublado não é dia de Verão





alentejano disse:


> Por isso o Verão é no Alentejo!!!!!!!!!!!!





james disse:


> Ja passei ai ferias algumas vezes .



Desculpem lá, que sequência de comentários mais descabidos, mas enfim............

Infelizmente quando a pasmaceira meteorológica se instala começam a surgir estas discussões, e o pessoal continua a alimentá-las... Com o "normal", o "anormal", o calor, o frio, o Verão inexistente, sei lá mais o quê.

Não acham que já chega desta paranóia? Para isso conversem em mensagens privadas, Skype, o que vos apetecer, mas poupem os users a tempo perdido a ler tópicos com "palha", e discussões de gosto pessoal, e "conversas de café" que começam a cansar tudo e todos!

OK???


----------



## james (17 Jul 2014 às 16:08)

rozzo disse:


> Desculpem lá, que sequência de comentários mais descabidos, mas enfim............
> 
> Infelizmente quando a pasmaceira meteorológica se instala começam a surgir estas discussões, e o pessoal continua a alimentá-las... Com o "normal", o "anormal", o calor, o frio, o Verão inexistente, sei lá mais o quê.
> 
> ...






Por mim tudo bem , mas tambem nao se disse nada de mais , e preciso mais calma .

Mas tambem muitas vezes , se calhar e preferivel estas conversas de cafes do que os topicos estarem praticamente inativos durante semanas .


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2014 às 20:25)

Boas,
Atuais 19,9ºC com HR a 82%
vento fraco de NNO
Minima de 15,4ºC
Máxima de 22,1ºC


----------



## james (18 Jul 2014 às 12:39)

Boas ,

Por aqui , o ceu esta muito nublado .

Vento moderado .

Tatual : 20 ° C

Tmin :  11 ° C


----------



## james (18 Jul 2014 às 14:30)

Chove bem por ca !


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2014 às 14:41)

james disse:


> Chove bem por ca !



Confirmado





E vem aí mais


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jul 2014 às 15:06)

Começou a chover


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2014 às 15:10)

Chove com gotas grossas!


----------



## martinus (18 Jul 2014 às 15:17)

Aqui já choveu um bocadito, agora está húmido e com uma brisa do mar "a puxar mais".


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2014 às 17:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Começou a chover



Parece vir para aí algo mais intenso, se não se dissipar:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2014 às 18:09)

Se esta se aguentar talvez ainda toque em terras vianenses:


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2014 às 19:00)

Bastante escuro a oeste e noroeste,  neste momento há registo de descargas eléctricas uns 50 km a NW do Porto


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2014 às 19:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se esta se aguentar talvez ainda toque em terras vianenses:



Parece estar já a apanhar com outra que se formou mais perto:


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jul 2014 às 19:41)

Que escuridão tremenda a NO para os lados de Viana. Deve estar a descarregar bem por lá.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (18 Jul 2014 às 19:48)

Que escuridão a norte de Braga


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2014 às 19:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que escuridão tremenda a NO para os lados de Viana. Deve estar a descarregar bem por lá.



Sem dúvida 
























hora local=UTC+1h


----------



## Paula (18 Jul 2014 às 22:53)

Boas.

Pois é. Hoje, quando cheguei a casa pelas 20:30h, a coisa estava bem negra a norte 
Hoje o dia foi fresco e já choveu alguma coisa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jul 2014 às 01:37)

Forte chuvada neste momento!


Bela noite de inverno eheh.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2014 às 01:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Forte chuvada neste momento!
> 
> 
> Bela noite de inverno eheh.



Parece que isto funciona


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jul 2014 às 02:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece que isto funciona



Se isso fosse 100% fiável a festa era garantida para hoje. 


Vá lá que ao menos acerta na chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jul 2014 às 07:26)

Bom dia!

Muita chuva pelo Porto, uma manhã completamente invernal.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jul 2014 às 07:29)

Torrencial agora!


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2014 às 07:37)

Chuva torrencial pelo Porto


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jul 2014 às 07:42)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade! Vai acumular uns mms hoje.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2014 às 07:52)

É o dilúvio, não para


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2014 às 07:54)

*23 mm* e a subir, viva o Inverno!

Rain rate máximo até ao momento: 139 mm/h


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jul 2014 às 08:04)

Começa neste momento a chegar o nevoeiro. Já se nota bem sobre o Douro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jul 2014 às 08:24)

boas,
Aqui por Francelos, também chove bastante neste momento ! 
Atuais 17,5ºC ; HR95% ; Vento SSW ; Pressão 1009mb ; Acumulado 19,8mm (max rate 50,4mm/hr -8:06h)


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2014 às 08:37)

Sigo com *24.6 mm* acumulados, chove fraco com bastante nevoeiro.

Pequeno vídeo que fiz neste início de manhã invernoso ( 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/pEq73PZOyqE"]http://youtu.be/pEq73PZOyqE[/ame]


----------



## james (19 Jul 2014 às 11:11)

Bom dia ,

Dia de muita chuva e vento , ainda agora caiu mais um forte aguaceiro , de noite a chuva chegou a ser torrencial em alguns periodos , esta um belo dia de julho .

Tatual : 19°  C

P. S .  este ano . julho esta dentro da media ou mesmo ja acima , depois dos absurdos 2 mm que registei no ano passado  ( embora , claro , haja anos assim  ) .


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jul 2014 às 11:11)

Aguaceiro torrencial há instantes!


----------



## Paula (19 Jul 2014 às 11:47)

Bom dia.

Manhã marcada por aguaceiros fortes


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jul 2014 às 13:50)

Há pouco a norte:


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2014 às 14:07)

*28,4mm* em V.N. Cerveira (aeródromo) das 11h às 12h!!

Já ontem o Alto Minho tinha levado com uma célula potente, que deixou um total de 22,8mm em V.N.Cerveira.

Nas últimas 24h, a estação acumulou 56,6mm.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2014 às 14:41)

Boas, 

por aqui céu muito nublado e algum vento de Oeste, 18.6 ºc actuais, o acumulado mantêm-se nos *24.6 mm* 

Foto que fiz há poucos minutos, uma longa exposição diurna de 10 segundos, registando o movimento das nuvens, para testar um  filtro ND de 10 stops na Canon Eos 6d :


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2014 às 15:32)

Cá fica mais uma longa exposição diurna feita há minutos, os mesmos 10 segundos, mas desta vez já com algum sol:







Filtro Lee Big Stopper 10 stops + Canon 17-40 L + Canon Eos 6d

Bom filtro, recomendo!

Sigo com 18.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jul 2014 às 18:35)

Chove torrencialmente há vários minutos!! 


Jardim todo alagado em poucos instantes.


----------



## james (20 Jul 2014 às 00:50)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , mais uma noite de chuva e vento moderado .


----------



## CptRena (20 Jul 2014 às 07:30)

Bom dia

Na passada Sexta-feira à tarde, fui, com o nosso colega Estação SP, até Anadia, para fazer manutenção na EMA/parque meteo da respectiva cidade.

Este era o aspecto que o parque meteorológico tinha antes da nossa intervenção (em boa verdade, já tinha começado a cortar um pouco à entrada. Depois é que me lembrei que era melhor tirar fotos para documentar)












E, já de noite (≈22:05), após terminar os trabalhos, as possíveis fotos com a ajuda da iluminação do carro, do resultado final da intervenção no parque meteo/ema

















As que se seguem foram tiradas pelo colega Estação SP

















Acções realizadas:

 Efectuou-se o corte da erva com foicinhas, resultando naquele monte de erva que se pode ver na foto, e pondo a descoberto o termómetro de superfície que se encontrava completamente camuflado no meio do "mato". Uma tardada a foicinhar erva. 
 Fez-se uma limpeza, embora não se apresentasse muito sujo, ao udómetro e também se nivelou o mesmo, tendo resultado todo este processo numa contagem de 0,3mm de falsa "precipitação".
 Limpou-se o RS do termohigrómetro, o típico varrer do pó com a trincha, embora o RS está mesmo a pedir para ser mergulhado num balde com água e sabão para limpar o verdete e o lixo que tem lá para dentro. Fica para a próxima manutenção.
 Lavou-se, com um pano húmido, o piranómetro (cúpula de vidro e o escudo de radiação), os painéis solares e o RS da unidade central.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2014 às 11:33)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Na passada Sexta-feira à tarde, fui, com o nosso colega Estação SP, até Anadia, para fazer manutenção na EMA/parque meteo da respectiva cidade.
> 
> ...



Boa iniciativa de voluntariado. 
Assim dá para perceber, o porquê da falta de dados de algumas estações do IPMA. 
Esperemos assim que a estação comece a debitar dados mais fiáveis. 
Deve haver ainda mais "algumas" estações nessas condições deficientes.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jul 2014 às 11:43)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Na passada Sexta-feira à tarde, fui, com o nosso colega Estação SP, até Anadia, para fazer manutenção na EMA/parque meteo da respectiva cidade.



Bom dia a todos

Bom trabalho que os dois fizeram.
Quando eu conheci a RUEMA de Luzim-Penafiel o cenário era "dantesco". Impressionante a altura do ervado que praticamente tapava o sensor termo-higrómetro e as videiras que alastravam ao udómetro e zonas adjacentes.
Por acaso é bem lembrado: tenho de lá voltar proximamente para ver se as ervas voltaram a crescer no final de primavera\início de verão, que com sol e chuva devem ter condiçoes excelentes para "treparem" por aí acima...

Dito isto, o dia de hoje começou com aguaceiros por vezes moderados e agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado (aprox. 6-7 octas ou 6 a 7 oitavos do céu encoberto).
O vento sopra fraco a moderado.
O acumulado do dia é de *5,3 mm*.
Ontem o acumulado foi bem superior: *26,2 mm
*.
Temos então um mês húmido. Veremos o que nos traz o resto do mês.
Ao que parece, ao contrário do previsto há 2 dias, as temperaturas sobem nos próximos 2 dias e depois baixam um pouco ao longo da semana. Calor, calor nao estará, mas deverá estar agradável...

*Tatual: 20,8ºC
Hr: 75%​*


----------



## CptRena (20 Jul 2014 às 19:10)

Thomar disse:


> Boa iniciativa de voluntariado.
> Assim dá para perceber, o porquê da falta de dados de algumas estações do IPMA.
> Esperemos assim que a estação comece a debitar dados mais fiáveis.
> Deve haver ainda mais "algumas" estações nessas condições deficientes.



Obrigado.
Por acaso, outra que deve estar a precisar de um bom corte de erva, caso ainda ninguém o tenha feito, é a ema de Bencanta, em Coimbra. Por causa disso, da última vez que lá fui, parti um termómetro de solo, daqueles que pertencem à observação clássica. A dirigir-me para a unidade central da automática, pus-lhe o pé em cima e dei logo por ele. Era completamente impossível vê-lo lá. A erva estava mesmo muito compacta. Estava a pensar fazer uma visita a essa ema da próxima vez. Talvez tente contactar os colegas aqui do fórum da zona de Coimbra a ver se podem lá passar para dizer como é que está aquilo.
E seguir a imagem de satélite para ver onde pôr os pés e onde cortar primeiro:  http://goo.gl/maps/6o6fb




Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Bom trabalho que os dois fizeram.
> Quando eu conheci a RUEMA de Luzim-Penafiel o cenário era "dantesco". Impressionante a altura do ervado que praticamente tapava o sensor termo-higrómetro e as videiras que alastravam ao udómetro e zonas adjacentes.
> Por acaso é bem lembrado: tenho de lá voltar proximamente para ver se as ervas voltaram a crescer no final de primavera\início de verão, que com sol e chuva devem ter condiçoes excelentes para "treparem" por aí acima...



Obrigado.
Pois, é uma boa ideia ires lá dar uma volta e ver. Como dizes, temos tido condições óptimas, principalmente aqui na região norte, para a erva proliferar.


····························

A varanda segue quentinha com 24,0°C (Tin - Tout ≈ 1°C  sensor auriol igualou a interior à exterior ). O ar está um pouco abafado (HR elevada + T elevada)


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jul 2014 às 23:48)

CptRena disse:


> Obrigado.
> Por acaso, outra que deve estar a precisar de um bom corte de erva, caso ainda ninguém o tenha feito, é a ema de Bencanta, em Coimbra. Por causa disso, da última vez que lá fui, parti um termómetro de solo, daqueles que pertencem à observação clássica. A dirigir-me para a unidade central da automática, pus-lhe o pé em cima e dei logo por ele. Era completamente impossível vê-lo lá. A erva estava mesmo muito compacta. Estava a pensar fazer uma visita a essa ema da próxima vez. Talvez tente contactar os colegas aqui do fórum da zona de Coimbra a ver se podem lá passar para dizer como é que está aquilo.
> E seguir a imagem de satélite para ver onde pôr os pés e onde cortar primeiro:  http://goo.gl/maps/6o6fb


A semana passada andaram a cortar a erva no campo ao lado da EMA, onde antes existia uma vinha (visível nessa imagem de satélite), e recentemente instalaram uns painéis solares perto da estação, talvez tenham limpo aquela zona.
Quando passo por lá vou pela via rápida, por isso não dá para ver bem como está a EMA.
O ideal seria alguém da escola superior agrária fazer a manutenção, pois têm acesso facilitado e conhecem bem o local.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2014 às 02:56)

Boa noite,

Noite tranquila mas ainda assim com bastante humidade...actuais *18,4ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Névoa (22 Jul 2014 às 11:32)

A máxima até agora já vai para o quentinho, considerando a hora em que se deu: 24,2C às 10:26 segundo o isep. No mapa do ipma a estação de S. Gens já volta a aparecer, com a marca de 23,5C às 9:00, e uma máxima de 23,8C provavelmente depois disso. Marca actual de 22,1C segundo o isep.

Aqui eu não senti calor na rua mas não andei ao sol, estava um vento agradável e fresco por volta das 10:00. Já agora gostaria de perguntar se alguém sabe onde fica a estação de S. Gens, porque se calhar é mesmo muito perto de onde eu moro, se coincidir com uma das ruas de nome idêntico/similar da Senhora da Hora. Perto, de qualquer das formas, deve ser.


----------



## manchester (22 Jul 2014 às 11:46)

E aqui junto à praia de Matosinhos, nevoeiro...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2014 às 11:54)

Bonito cenário com o nevoeiro a subir o Rio Douro!

Corre uma brisa fresquinha e cheira a mar..


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2014 às 11:54)

Névoa disse:


> A máxima até agora já vai para o quentinho, considerando a hora em que se deu: 24,2C às 10:26 segundo o isep. No mapa do ipma a estação de S. Gens já volta a aparecer, com a marca de 23,5C às 9:00, e uma máxima de 23,8C provavelmente depois disso. Marca actual de 22,1C segundo o isep.
> 
> Aqui eu não senti calor na rua mas não andei ao sol, estava um vento agradável e fresco por volta das 10:00. Já agora gostaria de perguntar se alguém sabe onde fica a estação de S. Gens, porque se calhar é mesmo muito perto de onde eu moro, se coincidir com uma das ruas de nome idêntico/similar da Senhora da Hora. Perto, de qualquer das formas, deve ser.



Seguimos com uns agradáveis *22,3ºc* e *72%* de humidade relativa...não será de esperar uma máxima tão elevada como o previsto inicialmente para hoje! Em relação à estação, penso localizar-se na Quinta de São Gens (também chamada de Quinta do Viso), mesmo junto à Estrada da Circunvalação...mas vou tentar confirmar esse dado...


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jul 2014 às 12:05)

Bom Dia!!!!

O nevoeiro está a dissipar-se e espera-se um ótimo dia de praia. Em relação ao vento para esta tarde, parece que não vai vir nortada como ontem.

*Dados atuais:*

Temperatura: *20,1ºC*
Vento: *8 km/h* de *SSE*
Humidade: *85%*
Pressão atmosférica: *1015,7 hPa*


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2014 às 12:16)

Por Matosinhos o nevoeiro parece mais denso, numa faixa costeira talvez de 700 metros de largura.


----------



## james (22 Jul 2014 às 12:24)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui sigo com 19° C .

O ceu esta limpo , mas o vento comeca a soprar com intensidade de NO .


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jul 2014 às 12:57)

O nevoeiro ainda permanece.

Temperatura atual: *20,7ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2014 às 13:04)

Em Leça da Palmeira mantém-se o nevoeiro na praia também...provavelmente hoje sol nem vê-lo na praia =)


----------



## Paula (22 Jul 2014 às 13:55)

Boa tarde.

Dia quente por aqui. 
Sigo neste momento com 31.1ºC (termómetro auriol)


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jul 2014 às 14:14)

boas
Por aqui céu limpo atuais 25.1ºC/ vento de OSO
Mais a oeste em Miramar vai com 20.2ºC/hr80% vento de  ONO


----------



## james (22 Jul 2014 às 23:36)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , o ceu tornou - se muito nublado agora a noite , o vento sopra de Oeste  com alguma intensidade , a chuva parece iminente .


----------



## Snifa (23 Jul 2014 às 08:13)

Bom dia, 

tempo encoberto, alguma morrinha, 16.9 ºc actuais.

Boa frescura


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jul 2014 às 08:54)

Já morrinhou por aqui também...mantém-se a humidade relativa em valores bastante altos para a época em que estamos, principalmente considerando que ainda me encontro a cerca de 3,5 km do mar...
Actuais *17,9ºc* e *89%* de humidade relativa


----------



## james (23 Jul 2014 às 09:09)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui, ceu muito nublado .

Chuva fraca .

Tatual :  19 ° C

HR : 84 %


----------



## james (23 Jul 2014 às 13:21)

Por aqui , o ceu continua muito nublado .

Tatual : 23°  C


----------



## james (23 Jul 2014 às 21:40)

Boas ,

Por aqui , o ceu esteve nublado o dia todo , com algumas abertas a tarde , mas agora a ficar novamente muito carregado , em resultado da aproximacao de NO de mais um sisema frontal de pouca atividade .

Tatual : 18°  C


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jul 2014 às 07:49)

Vira o disco e...cópia da manhã de ontem, muitas nuvens e muita humidade...
Actuais *17,3ºc* e *96%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## james (24 Jul 2014 às 09:59)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia com o ceu muito nublado .

Vento fraco .

Tatual : 19 ° C


----------



## Névoa (24 Jul 2014 às 10:43)

MarioCabral disse:


> [...] Em relação à estação, penso localizar-se na Quinta de São Gens (também chamada de Quinta do Viso), mesmo junto à Estrada da Circunvalação...mas vou tentar confirmar esse dado...



Ando a tentar ver se consigo alguma informação no googlemaps, mas é impossível, não há nenhuma referência sobre a estação em si. Acho que sei onde é a Quinta do Viso, há uma escola bastante ampla nas proximidades, se for onde penso.

Eu andava a considerar a possibilidade da estação estar situada perto da Nova de S. Gens, onde há muitas árvores, chega mesmo a ser uma florestazinha  que se estende também pelas traseiras do Londres e por várias ruas da região. Andei por lá há umas semanas atrás e só vi instalações abandonadas (uma fábrica antiga, creio eu). Daqui da minha janela, vejo, talvez um bocado mais para dentro desta área florestal, uma longa haste (???) que eu não faço ideia do que seja, ia ser mesmo engraçado se fosse a estação, mas acho que isso também seria querer demais!  Às tantas é só uma árvore muito alta e esquisita!


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jul 2014 às 11:12)

Névoa disse:


> Ando a tentar ver se consigo alguma informação no googlemaps, mas é impossível, não há nenhuma referência sobre a estação em si. Acho que sei onde é a Quinta do Viso, há uma escola bastante ampla nas proximidades, se for onde penso.
> 
> Eu andava a considerar a possibilidade da estação estar situada perto da Nova de S. Gens, onde há muitas árvores, chega mesmo a ser uma florestazinha  que se estende também pelas traseiras do Londres e por várias ruas da região. Andei por lá há umas semanas atrás e só vi instalações abandonadas (uma fábrica antiga, creio eu). Daqui da minha janela, vejo, talvez um bocado mais para dentro desta área florestal, uma longa haste (???) que eu não faço ideia do que seja, ia ser mesmo engraçado se fosse a estação, mas acho que isso também seria querer demais!  Às tantas é só uma árvore muito alta e esquisita!



Sei perfeitamente onde é...conheço bem a zona, até porque sou de bastante perto! Contudo tenho praticamente a certeza absoluta que será na Quinta de São Gens. Ao lado ficam duas escolas precisamente...´
A Quinta de São Gens foi adquirida pelo estado já há muitos anos e foi instalada nela a Estação Agrária do Douro Litoral, sendo hoje uma das quintas de apoio à acção da Direcção Regional de Agricultura de Entre Douro e Minho. Por isso faz todo sentido que tenha uma estação meteorológica a funcionar...
Assunto à parte, mantém-se a neblina...actuais *18,8ºc* e *92%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jul 2014 às 10:09)

Bom dia companheiros 

Mais uma manhã de neblina, bem fresca ainda...actuais *18,1ºc* e *95%* de humidade relativa


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2014 às 13:23)

Boa Tarde!!!

Neste momento sigo com *22,5ºC*.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jul 2014 às 14:46)

Eis que temos o sol de volta, mesmo assim ambiente fresco...actuais *22,6ºc* e *71%* de humidade relativa!
Já não deverá ir além disto hoje...


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2014 às 21:12)

Boas, 

*Extremos de hoje*

mínima: *16.1 ºc *

máxima *23.8 ºc* 

*Actual*

tempª 19.0 ºc 

Vento SW: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 83%

Pressão: 1011.5 hpa


O dia começou encoberto e muito húmido com alguns nevoeiros, ao início da tarde ainda havia nevoeiro no Rio Douro.

Neste momento corre uma brisa de SW, muita humidade e bruma no ar, mas ainda não são visíveis nuvens baixas sobre o mar.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2014 às 09:10)

Bom dia, 

mais uma manhã com nevoeiro muito fechado, 16.8 ºc actuais e 99 % de humidade.


----------



## james (26 Jul 2014 às 10:58)

Por aqui esta uma manha de nevoeiro , penso que e o dia este verao em que o nevoeiro permanece ate tao tarde .

Tatual : 19° C

HR : 85 %


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2014 às 11:08)

Bom dia!
Por aqui o nevoeiro está a limpar atuais 21,3ºC / Hr 86%
Mais junto ao mar em miramar segue com18,2ºC / Hr 94%


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2014 às 12:06)

Depois de ter limpo um pouco o nevoeiro está de novo a avançar. Neste momento céu encoberto e nevoeiro denso em algumas zonas.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2014 às 13:14)

O nevoeiro persiste, sigo com 18.6 ºc actuais e 94 % de humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2014 às 13:28)

Por aqui 19,7ºC e 90% Hr!


----------



## 1337 (26 Jul 2014 às 15:12)

Aqui estão 29.1ºC com 58% de humidade, isto é doentio toda a gente a transpirar como se tivessem 40ºC, devido à alta humidade que se faz sentir


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2014 às 16:49)

Boas
Pelo litoral da zona do porto o nevoeiro continua, e não céu limpo como o ipma tinha na previsão...
Atuais 19,6ºC e hr89% vento de S/SW


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jul 2014 às 20:08)

Boas, 

Dia de nevoeiro quase sempre constante com um pequeno período de sol a partir das 18h30. Já voltou em força. Em suma, foi um belo dia de verão!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2014 às 20:18)

Já está aí o nevoeiro novamente ! 
Atuais 18,2ºC   / HR: 94%


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2014 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro muito denso neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2014 às 10:33)

Bom dia, 

por aqui não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz..

Nevoeiro fechado neste momento.

17.5 ºc actuais, com 98 % de humidade, boa frescura

Video que fiz há minutos ( até se ouve o apito do tradicional amolador de tesouras e facas, que também arranja guarda-chuvas, segundo algumas crenças populares muito antigas é sinal de chuva para breve  )

[ame="http://youtu.be/nIJ2arR4XwQ"]http://youtu.be/nIJ2arR4XwQ[/ame]


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2014 às 12:05)

Cai uma leve morrinha neste momento


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2014 às 12:46)

Venho agora de uma revigorante caminhada em Leça e, pelas 11h00, também morrinhava muito bem por lá.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jul 2014 às 14:48)

Morrinha durante a manhã por aqui também...
O nevoeiro foi-se dissipando mas não o suficiente mas que tenhamos uma tarde de sol...
Actuais *21,7ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa...o mês de Julho foi no contexto geral um fracasso para quem gosta de fazer praia por estas bandas


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2014 às 21:03)

Bom, mais um dia que prometia sol mas do astro rei nem sombra o dia inteiro... o nevoeiro esse, está de novo muito bem instalado aqui pelo Porto ocidental.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jul 2014 às 21:25)

Muito nevoeiro para variar...hoje por aqui apenas uma visita rápida do sol...


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2014 às 08:07)

Bom dia, 

mais um dia com nevoeiro cerrado, sigo com 16.5 ºc, 99% de humidade e chuva fraca


----------



## james (28 Jul 2014 às 11:04)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia com céu nublado , à já vários dias que o sol pouco aparece .

Tatual : 19 graus centígrados


----------



## Costa (28 Jul 2014 às 12:20)

Eu não entendo porquê que o meu post foi apagado?


----------



## Costa (28 Jul 2014 às 12:26)

Ontem o dia foi marcado por nevoeiro na costa 






e temperaturas elevadas no interior, com Monção, Mirandela e Pinhão já a chegar perto dos 40ºC


----------



## james (28 Jul 2014 às 12:34)

Também não entendo porque é que o meu tópico onde eu disse que hoje a nebulosidade ia até 30 km da costa foi apagado . 

É que há pessoas que desconhecem esse facto .


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2014 às 16:17)

james disse:


> Também não entendo porque é que o meu tópico onde eu disse que hoje a nebulosidade ia até 30 km da costa foi apagado .
> 
> É que há pessoas que desconhecem esse facto .



O Forum tem estado off line, com problemas, penso que terá a ver com esse facto.

Ainda agora postei no tópico vamos rir e a mensagem não aparece..


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2014 às 18:19)

O fórum realmente esteve com problemas, quase de certeza que se deveu a isso. Algum back-up que teve que ser restaurado que não continha os vossos posts.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2014 às 21:41)

Boas, 

Por aqui um dia mais quente que ontem com máxima de 26.0 graus contra os 20.4 de ontem.O nevoeiro finalmente levantou ao fim da manhâ.

Neste momento sigo com uns agradáveis 22.2 graus e céu limpo, não há sinais de nebulosidade ou nevoeiros junto à costa.


----------



## meteoamador (28 Jul 2014 às 22:39)

Boa noite 

Neste momento sigo com 23.5ºC,  levantou um vento que já sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2014 às 13:04)

Boas, 

a máxima de ontem já foi batida, sigo com *27.0 ºc* actuais, está quente 

Vento de NE/ENE : 13 Km/h

Enquanto o vento se mantiver destes quadrantes a temperatura vai estar sempre a subir..


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2014 às 18:02)

Boas, 

por aqui é (até ao momento) o dia mais quente deste mês de Julho, máxima de *30.3 ºc* 

Neste momento já com vento de NW  sigo com 27.7º c


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jul 2014 às 20:00)

Máxima atingida aqui também para o mês de Julho,* 30,4ºc*....
Mesmo assim na praia bastante vento...a nossa nortada...


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2014 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

hoje promete aquecer bem

Registei uma mínima tropical de *21.5ºc* ( a primeira deste Verão)

Neste momento 21.9 ºc e vento de Leste a 16 Km/h

Céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2014 às 13:26)

Boas, 


Mais um dia quente.

sigo com *30.0 ºc* actuais 

Grande bafo lá fora com vento de E/NE 

A ver se a máxima de ontem é batida.


----------



## Cadito (30 Jul 2014 às 23:33)

Ó Lestada, põe-te na alheta e aparece daqui a seis meses! 

Dia muito quente por aqui. O vento já rodou e a humidade começa a subir.

A chuva está a caminho!


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2014 às 08:09)

Bom dia, 

ontem foi o dia mais quente do mês de Julho com máxima de *31.2 ºc* 

A mínima mantêve-se nos mesmos 21.4 ºc, sendo até ao momento a mais alta deste Verão.

Hoje já bem mais fresco, corre uma brisa agradável de S/SW, a humidade aumentou bastante, sigo com 19.4 ºc actuais, a mínima foi de *18.4 ºc*.

A partir de amanhã regressa a nebulosidade e a chuva fraca


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2014 às 08:51)

Neste momento é visível sobre o mar uma faixa de nevoeiro a avançar, cheira a maresia..boa frescura


----------



## darque_viana (31 Jul 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o nevoeiro também já se instalou. Depois de um início de manhã ainda quente, está agora bem mais fresco.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jul 2014 às 13:57)

Ontem máxima de *30,6ºc*...hoje um dia diferente, já algumas nuvens e bastante fresco...actuais *22,7ºc*...

Bom dia para todos


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 18:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



Timelapse que fiz no dia 2 julho 2014 , ao fim da tarde:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSUiA7FPXWA


----------

